# Manuscript 2427



## larryjf (Sep 10, 2005)

Very interesting manuscript which contains the gospel of Mark.

It is believed to be from the 14th century. But at the same time it is the least Byzantine and most Alexandrian minuscule of Mark.

Aland puts this manuscript at category I - "Manuscripts of a very special quality which should always be considered in establishing the original text." (To this are added all manuscripts prior to the fourth century.) 

If it is genuine, some argue that it would be the leading Alexandrian witness.

This is all very strange for a 14th century document. Especially if we are supposed to rely on the earliest manuscripts as being the most accurate.

Any comments on this particular manuscript? Is it genuine? Is it the best Alexandrian witness? If genuine, what does it do to the "oldest is best" mind-set?


----------



## just_grace (Sep 10, 2005)

*...*

Came across this...

Link...


----------



## larryjf (Sep 11, 2005)

This is another link, it's the one that got me started thinking about the 2427 manuscript...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/textualcriticism/message/1191


----------

